
Making open-source development work for businesses - anistark
Hi guys,<p>Wanted to discuss something that we&#x27;ve been working on.<p>Open-source software suffers from a tragedy of commons. Since the benefits are diffused and costs are concentrated, it does not receive the investment that&#x27;s proportionate to the amount of value it generates for its users. Things really are in a bad shape.<p>Take your work scenario today. You start using an open source tool say, a cli based deployment library, only to find out that the library doesn&#x27;t support config option while deploying nor can you customise it. Now, in order for you to customise it, you need to work on that library, submit a PR which might or might not get accepted depending on the activity in the project by their respective maintainers. All this, and now you have gotten far away from the actual problem that you were working on. Now, frustrated as you are, you switched to a paid library which does what you ask for but comes at a huge cost.<p>We come in at this point. You can get your problem sorted in the open source library at a fraction of the cost of the paid one and also save time at not having to think anything beyond your own business scenario.<p>Check out more details here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;polyglot.network&#x2F;about&#x2F;<p>If you feel this might sound interesting to you, feel free to reach us out at team@polyglot.network and let&#x27;s discuss the open source stack that you need help in.
======
clintonb
Take away all the frills and you’re just a contractor. The past two
organizations I’ve worked at forked the open source libraries we modified. If
upstream didn’t want our changes, so be it. That said, we generally tried to
communicate with the maintainers/community to better ensure the change was
accepted.

What sets you apart from any other contractor?

